# Adam Tancredi transfers to Cal State Fullerton



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Adam Tancredi transfers to Cal State Fullerton*

PF/C Transfers to Cal State Fullerton (7-9-04)

Quinnipiac University profile

TheInsiders.com profile

Rivals.com profile

_Adam Tancredi has a chance to be a good player on the division one level. The West Coast native has improved his game over the past couple of months under head coach Jamie Arnesault._

CollegeSports.com profile

_Transfer after soph season 2003-04. RS and have two years remaining._


Adam Tancredi:


----------

